# Aufrüsten trotz teurer Freundin !



## gothicer2005 (17. Mai 2015)

*Aufrüsten trotz teurer Freundin !*

Array


----------



## DocHN83 (17. Mai 2015)

Für 700 lässt sich da dick was machen.
An deiner Stelle würde ich erstmal die Grafikkarte tauschen und schauen ob dir das reicht vorerst. Da kannst du dann natürlich ne GTX 970 nehmen und hast das Spiel gleich mit dabei.
Wenn dann doch noch ein neuer Prozessor her muss - nimm den Xeon 1230 v2 - den gibts auch für deinen Sockel und liegt bei ca 250. Ist wie ein i7 nur ohne eigene Grafikeinheit.
Der Rest vom Rechner ist ja noch tip top.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Mai 2015)

Jo, schau mal beim Boardhersteller, ob der Xeon 1230 v3 kompatibel ist, ggf. per BIOS-Update. Der ist zwar nicht ganz so schnell wie ein modernerer 1230 v3 für den neueren Sockel 1150, aber ähnlich. Und beide sind technisch wie ein Core i7, haben also 8 "Threads" statt nur 4 wie die Core i5-CPUs. 

Ich würde aber da vlt. warten, ob so eine CPU überhaupt was bringt bei Witcher. Die kostet ca 250€, siehe zB hier Intel Xeon E3-1230 v2, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel 1155, boxed (BX80637E31230V2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 


Die Grafikkarte ist da aber definitiv das Wichtigere. Eine GTX 970, für die du bei den meisten Shops dann sogar noch nen Downloadcode für Witcher 3 dazubekommst, kostet 330-360€ und wäre eine Top-Karte. Besser ist nur eine AMD R9 290X, die zwar ähnlich viel kostet, aber extrem viel Strom braucht, was an sich zu viel ist für das kleine Leistungsplus. Oder direkt eine GTX 980, die ist aber viel zu teuer, bringt vlt 10-15% mehr Leistung als die GTX 970, kostet aber über 500€. Und im Vergleich zur GTX 580 legt eine GTX 970 ca 60-70% Leistung drauf, dazu kommt, dass du mehr VRAM haben wirst.

Was für ein Gehäuse hast du denn? Dieser "LAN-Adapter": ist das eine Steckkarte? Wozu? ^^  Die Frage ist halt: es gibt rel. lange GTX 970 und auch welche, die 3 Slots belegen, was ein Problem sein kann, wenn Du in den 3. Slot (darauf bezogen, dass die Grafikkarte in den 1. Slot kommt) was einstecken willst


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Mai 2015)

Teure Freundin?! Was kostet Sie dich denn die Stunde?[emoji6] [emoji1] 

STOP!!! War nur ein Scherz!!! ^^

Aber mal im Ernst, führt die deine Finanzen oder warum unterstellst du dich ihr? Dein Hobby ist dein Hobby, da sollte dir auch die Freundin nicht reinreden.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Mai 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Aber mal im Ernst, führt die deine Finanzen oder warum unterstellst du dich ihr? Dein Hobby ist dein Hobby, da sollte dir auch die Freundin nicht reinreden.


 Wo steht denn da was von reinreden?  ^^   Da steht kein Wort davon, dass die Freundin das verlangt hat, sondern nur, dass er weniger Geld bzw. eine "Prioritätenverschiebung" WEGEN der "teuren" Freundin hat - nicht mehr und nicht weniger.  Kann gut sein, dass er nun - weil er ÜBERHAUPT ne Freundin hat - einfach nur viel mehr für Dinge ausgibt, die er als Single nie oder viel seltener gemacht hat, und daher ist die Freundin halt "teuer". zB mal Essen gehen, Kino, Fahrkosten zur Freundin, vlt sogar mal ein Wochenende ne Kurzreise machen...  wenn man nur 1x die Woche häufiger ausgeht als gewohnt, sind das schnell mal 20-50€ die Woche zusätzlich, selbst wenn "sie" ihre Sachen selber zahlt - wenn er sie mal einlädt natürlich noch mehr. Da sind dann halt nicht mehr für 1000-1200€, sondern "nur" für 700€ neue Hardwareteile vom Budget abgedeckt. Es verdient ja auch nicht jeder >2000€ brutto/Monat... 

Und selbst wenn die Freundin (ggf auch indirekt) drum gebeten haben SOLLTE:  es gibt auch Situationen, in denen man "dem Partner zu Liebe" sich an einer anderen Stelle zurücknimmt, um dem Partner/der Partnerin eine Freude machen zu können bzw. was gemeinsames unternehmen/anschaffen kann. zb stell Dir vor, Deine inzwischen Ehefrau wollte damals, als ihr noch nicht verheiratet wart, mit Dir mal gerne richtig verreisen für 1-2 Wochen, auch damit ihr euch besser kennenlernt, und du hättest gesagst "Sorry, ich kauf mir nächsten Monat ne Grafikkarte für 700€ und ne CPU für 300€ - da ist so ne Reise nicht drin..." - da wärst du dann (vermutlich, ich kenn Deine Frau ja nicht... ^^  ) schneller Single gewesen als du Intel sagen kannst 


Was natürlich gar nicht ginge wäre so was wie "400€ weniger Budget, weil sie eine Halskette will und ansonsten Schluss macht"   oder wenn sie einfach nur eine "Luxus-Göre" ist, und Du sie nur beeindrucken will. Wenn sie es ernst meint, sollte die finanzielle Seite keine oder nur eine GANZ geringe Rolle spielen (wenn du an sich offenbar deutlich mehr als 700€ ausgeben wolltest, bist du ja kein armer Schlucker) 

Was auch nicht ginge wäre, dass sie verlangt, dass man komplett mit dem Gaming aufhört - aber darum ging es ja hier nicht, sonst gäb es den Thread ja nicht mal ^^


----------



## gothicer2005 (18. Mai 2015)

Herbboy... du redest mir aus der Seele  Ich habe genau die von dir beschriebene Situation. Man macht mehr, man fährt in den Urlaub und vor allem wohne ich auch mit meiner Freundin zusammen... und da muss die GTX980 leider mal der Spülmaschine, dem Trockner oder dem neuen Schrank weichen. Aber natürlich sagt mein Freundin auch, ich soll mir auch mal was gönnen von unserem Geld, jedoch kann ich dafür nicht unseren nächsten Urlaub drauf gehen lassen. Außerdem ist das als Student sowieso mit dem Geld immer so ne Sache... Wobei meine Freundin dieses Jahr noch mit ihrer Promotion anfängt (mir ein Jahr verraus) und dann sowieso den Hauptanteil der finanziellen Mittel anschaffen wird... Deswegen, keine Sorge sauerlandboy... hier läuft alles mit rechten Dingen ab  Finde ich immer gut wie sich manche Themen hier so entwickeln können 
 Ich hatte überlegt mir jetzt auch die ersten Witcher 3 Hardware Test anzusehen. Ich hoffe eine GTX 580 ist dann auch mal dabei und vllt. gehts ja soweit klar, dass ich mit einem schönen Spielgefühl mein Silberschwert schwingen kann. Mit dem Gedanken an eine AMD Karte spiele ich seit kurzem auch... jedoch ist da meine Erfahrung leider einfach 0 %. Ich habe auch einfach keinen Durchblick hier... R285, R290, R290X. Womit kann man die Vergleichen und haben die AMD Karten nicht oft Treiber Probleme... Habe ich zwar lange nichts mehr von gelesen, war aber früher oft so. Und der Platzmangel ist auch ein gutes Thema, dass ich noch gar nicht bedacht habe: Ich habe halt die Soundkarte drin und außerdem den Lan-Adapter-Steckkarte, weil sich der Anschluss von meinem Mainboard aus unerklärlichen Dingen abgeschossen hat. Nach längerer Diskussion auch in diesem Forum, war das die einzige/billigste Methode das Problem zu beheben. Das ist alles ganz schön eng dadurch, jedoch ist die GTX 580 auch von stattlicher Größe. Das Gehäuse selbst ist aber riesig im Vergleich zum Mainboard... also zu lang sollte nicht das Problem sein. Eher zu breit.


----------



## Svenc (18. Mai 2015)

Außer neuer Grafikkarte scheint es da nix zu brauchen, wenn man ein paar Details zuschalten möchte. Erst recht, wenn sich die Prioritäten verschoben haben. CD-Projekt hatten die offizillen Minimalanforderungen ziemlich hoch angesetzt, gerade auf Intel-Seite. Da stand ja ein 2500k gegen einen X4 940, der in Spielen eher in Richtung älterer Core i3 performt. Dass da was nicht stimmen konnte, war fast absehbar. Zumindest hatten sie wohl unter dem i5 2500 wohl nichts getestet. Der ist ja auch wirklich schon vier Jahre alt, aber auf CPU-Seite tut sich einfach relativ wenig.

The Witcher 3 - Systemanforderungen - Technik-Check mit Grafikvergleich - Technik-Check - Seite 7 - GameStar.de


----------



## Herbboy (18. Mai 2015)

Du kannst ja auch auf vergleichbare, neuere Karten achten: die GTX 580 könntest du in etwa mit einer AMD R9 270 (non X) vergleichen, oder mit einer GTX 760  oder AMD R9 270X, die aber beide an sich schon ca 10% schneller wären. Aber die RAM-Menge dann beachten (die genannten haben alle 2GB), d.h. es KÖNNTE wg. nur 1,5GB etwas schlechter laufen als mit der ansonsten ca vergleichbar guten R9 270X.

Treiberprobleme gibt es bei Nvidia ebenso, es wird nur dank zahlreicher Nvidia-Fans vlt häufiger "ins Licht gezerrt" und "geflamed", und auch weil zufällig ausgerechnet beim langerwarteten GTA 4 es mit AMD zuerst Probleme gab, hat sich diese "Legende" extrem festgesetzt. Aber an sich tun sich beide nix. Auch bei Nvidia gibt es mal Spiele, die erst nach ein paar Wochen gut laufen, oder neue Treiber, die plötzlich Probleme bringen - natürlich nicht bei jedem User, der so ne Karte hat, aber halt eindeutig nur bei jeweils einem der beiden Konkurrenzen und daher ein Problem von Nvidia (bzw. bei Problemen mit AMD Karten halt von AMD)   

Aber für Dein Budget wäre ne GTX 970 das beste. Die AMD R9 290 kostet zwar nur 280-300€  R9 290 in PCIe mit GPU (AMD/ATI): R9 290 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  und ist nur 3-5% schwächer, aber sie braucht deutlich mehr Strom. Wenn du jeden Tag ne Stunde spielst, zahöst du ca 10€ mehr pro Jahr. Bei 2Std täglich also 20€/Jahr usw.   Falls  du im Schnitt aber gar nicht sooo viel zockst (man spielt ja vlt mal 2-3 Wochen lang jeden Tag 4 Std, wenn man ein neues episches Game hat, dann aber auch mal 3 Monate nur alle 2 Tage eine Stunde...) , dann wäre ne R9 290 also eine gute Wahl, aber bei der GTX 970 wäre halt aktuell Witcher 3 schon dabei - somit würde die quasi gleichteuer im Vergleich zur R9 290, leistet aber nen Tick mehr und braucht weniger Strom.  Ich selber hab ne R9 290 geholt, weil die damals nur 265€ kostete UND 3 Games dabei waren, die ich brauchen konnte, UND Asus noch 30€ Cashback anbot - ne GTX 970 hätte mich damals effektiv also mind 70€ mehr gekostet UND es wäre kein Game dabeigewesen.  


Zur Länge: Deine GTX 580 ist wohl 28cm lang - dann wäre die hier kein Problem EVGA GeForce GTX 970 SSC ACX 2.0+, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (04G-P4-3975-KR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   oder auch die Zotac GeForce GTX 970 AMP! Omega Core Edition, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (ZT-90106-10P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder ASUS STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC-4GD5, GeForce GTX 970, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV07F0-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   Die sind alle auch Dual-Slot bei der Dicke, also nicht mehr Platzbedarf als Deine aktuelle Karte.


Mein Tipp: versuch es erst Mal nur mit ner neuen Graka, ODER warte ab, bis auch CPUs genauer getestet wurden, ob sich ne CPU ebenfalls lohnen würde.


----------



## gothicer2005 (18. Mai 2015)

Irgendwie war ich immer der Meinung, ich müsste bei einer neuen Karte auch ein neues Mainboard und eine neue CPU haben. Ich hab immer gedacht ich hätte dann vllt. nur 15 % mehr Leistung, weil die CPU die Karte ausbremst. Aber wenn dem nicht der Fall ist, um so besser. Dann könnte ich nämlich wirklich eher Stück für Stück aufrüsten. Ich weiß das es unzählige Tests zu der GTX970 gibt, aber kann mir jemand ein paar konkrete Ausgaben der Karte empfehlen? Weiß wirklich nicht was da groß die Unterschiede sind und würde auch gerne eure Meinung höten. Und noch mal zur Freundin-Thematik: Meine Freundin hatte vorhin schon den Vorschlag gemacht, ob ich die GTX970 nicht im Juni zum Geburtstag haben möchte... also keine Panik .

Außerdem scheint es das neue Batman: Arkham Knight neben Witcher 3 auch zu einer GTX970. Auch ein super Game das die Entscheidung einfacher macht^^


----------



## Herbboy (18. Mai 2015)

Die modernen Core i5-4000er sind je nach Spiel durchaus mal 20-25% schneller als Deine CPU, aber Deine ist immer noch sehr gut - da hatte Intel mit dem Sockel 1155 halt endlich mal ein echt sehr gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis auf den Markt gebracht. Zudem sind die Anforderungen an CPUs wegen der Spielekonsolen nicht mehr so stark gestiegen wie zB noch vor 10-15 Jahren, wo eine gute CPU an sich nach 2-3 Jahren schon definitiv schwach war im Vergleich zu den dann wiederum neuesten "normalteuren" CPUs.

Es ist seit ein paar Jahren die Grafikleistung halt viel wichtiger, daher kann man mittlerweile gut ne Generation an CPU auslassen und nur ne neue Graka holen, oder sogar 2x ne neue Karte, bevor man mal wieder ne CPU für 150-300€ holen "muss". Natürlich hättest du mit ner neuen CPU zusätzlich zu ner neuen Karte auch noch mehr FPS, aber in aller Regel wirst Du mit der GTX 970 die ca +70% Leistung immer haben und nur ganz selten mal WEGEN der CPU nur zB +40%. 

Und wenn, dann vlt sogar eher bei sehr alten Games, auch wenn das seltsam klingt. Ist aber logisch: stell Dir vor, ein Game wird von Deiner GTX 580 sowieso mit 80 FPS gestemmt, und die CPU schafft maximal 90 FPS, was ja nicht "zu wenig" ist - wenn du dann ne neue Karte einbaust, hast du natürlich wegen der CPU nur +10-15%, halt um die 90FPS, selbst wenn die neue Karte an sich 70% schneller als die GTX 580 ist. 


Die von mir verlinkten GTX 970 sind auf jeden Fall nicht schlecht, kannst ja mal bei mindfactory oder alternate schauen, wo idR viele Wertungen zu sehen sind. 


Man muss aber aufpassen, ob man im Juni immer noch die Games mit dazubekommt  die Gutscheine sind idR begrenzt, die fordert man auch beim Shop nach dem Kauf an, da is also nicht ein Code mit in der Packung oder so.


----------



## gothicer2005 (18. Mai 2015)

Danke Herbboy für die Einschätzung. Hatte bei dem Test auf Gamestar sogar gesehen, dass bereits die i5 2400 im dunkel grünen Bereich liegt *(Läuft so flüssig:* 1920x1080, Grafik-Qualität: Hoch,  Post-Processing: Hoch, Hairworks deaktiviert, Ultra-Settings ab GTX 780  Ti oder R9 290, flüssig mit 40+ fps). Dass hat mich schon mal sehr gefreut. Dann kommt das Game auf die SSD, Grafikkarte zum Geburtstag und dann kann ich pünktlich zur Klausurenphase mit dem daddeln (nicht) anfangen


----------



## gothicer2005 (19. Mai 2015)

Ist die GTX 970 denn in jedem Fall einfach kompatibel mit meinem Mainboard? Reicht mein Netzteil?


----------



## Herbboy (20. Mai 2015)

ja, alles kein Problem


----------



## gothicer2005 (20. Mai 2015)

Ich hatte mir die folgenden 3 Karten rausgesucht, die nach ein paar Tests meiner Meinung nach für mich das richtige wären.
Gigabyte Geforce GTX 970 G1 Gaming, Zotac Geforce GTX 970 AMP! Extreme, MSI Geforce GTX 970 Gaming 4G
 Ich glaube die Lautstärke ist für mich nicht so das Problem, da meine GTX 580 an sich schon um einiges lauter ist und mir nicht störend auffällt. Was ich nicht so genau verstehe: Sind die Gigabyte und die Zotac von Hause aus übertaktet oder müsste man das selber machen? Das würde ich nur ungerne, wegen Garantie usw. Wegem dem Preis würde ich mich mometan für die G1 entscheiden.
 Wie unterscheidet sich die Zotac Extreme Edition von der Omega Edition, weiß das jemand? 
Was sagt ihr? Was würdet ihr machen?


----------



## Herbboy (20. Mai 2015)

Die Extreme Edition ist nen Tick mehr Übertaktet und hat einen größeren Kühler, ist daher auch 30,3cm lang (die Omega 28cm)

Grad wenn die Lautstärke für dich nicht ganz so wichtig ist, brauchst du auf keinen Fall nen teuren "Testsieger" zu holen.  Die Extreme ist ganz schön teuer für ne GTX 970, aber hat halt auch ein paar Prozent mehr Takt als die Gigabyte und MSI, obwohl die beide auch schon ab Werk etwas übertaktet sind. Ich würde eher die Gigabyte oder MSI nehme, und weil die Gigabyte nicht so teuer ist, wäre die mein Favorit, sofern die nicht zu lang ist (31cm) - aber ich würde nicht die "G1 Gaming" nehmen, sondern die Windforce 3X Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 WindForce 3X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (GV-N970WF3OC-4GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   auch wenn die G1 Gaming etwas mehr Takt hat.  Der Unterschied ist aber so klein, da hast du vlt 2-3 FPS mehr, wenn du sowieso schon 70 FPS hast, und die Windforce 3X kostet halt ein paar Euro weniger. 

Du musst aber halt mal schauen, wie lang eine Grafikkarte sein darf, damit die reinpasst, ohne vorne mir was in Konflikt zu kommen.


----------



## Exar-K (20. Mai 2015)

Ich würde eher die G1 und nicht die Windforce 3X nehmen. Warum?
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 Gaming G1, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD)
Die G1 kostet aktuell 348€, also nur rund 10€ mehr und man bekommt dafür:

- höheren GPU und Boost Takt
- 8 Heatpipes (statt 4)
- Backplate, LED Licht, Kühlerrahmen aus Metall
- besser übertaktbar durch Gauntlet Sorting (Gigabyte testet alle GPUs, die besten landen in den G1, der Rest in den 3X)

Solange der Preisunterschied nur 10€ beträgt, ist die G1 ein besserer Deal.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Mai 2015)

Die hat also nen besseren Kühler? Dann würd ich die auch nehmen. Aber wie gesagt: auf die Länge achten


----------



## gothicer2005 (20. Mai 2015)

Ok danke Leute, ich habe mich jetzt für die Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 Gaming G1 entschieden. Vielen Dank für die Tipps und die Einsätzung und einen besonderen Dank an Herbboy, der mir schon beim Zusammenstellen des damiligen Rechners geholfen hat 
Ich kann gerne mal im Juni berichten wie es läuft mit dem Gerät.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Mai 2015)

jo, mach das mal, und schonmal viel Spaß


----------



## Cooky89 (27. Mai 2015)

Hallo Leute. Ich kapere ja nur ungern Threads von anderen, aber in diesem Fall befinde ich mich in der gleichen Situation wie gothicer2005.
Ich stelle euch nachfolgend meine Konfiguration in Listenform und würde euch bitten, da mal drüber zu schauen und mir sagen ob/was ihr aufrüsten würdet

16GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile
Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Brocken - AMD/Intel
ASRock Z77 Extreme4, Sockel 1155, ATX
be quiet! Straight Power E9 580W CM 80+ Gold
Intel Core i5-3570K Box, LGA1155
MSI N680GTX Twin Frozr 2GD5/OC, 2048MB GDDR5, PCI-Express
Superflower SF-2000B  Gamer Tower de Luxe

Ich finds halt wirklich schlimm, weil bei mir die Nvidia Werbung (die mit den 2 Spielen dazu) gut zieht und ich schon paar Wochen lang überlege aufzurüsten.
Ich freue mich auf eure Kommentare und möchte mich nochmals für die Kaperung des Threads entschuldigen.
LG


----------



## Golgomaph (27. Mai 2015)

Also mal am Rande. Das Nvidia-Angebot endet am 01.06., was bedeutet das du wenn schon schnell sein müsstest. Ich hab gestern bestellt und die Rechnungskopie an den Händler geschickt, von dem ich den Code laut Internetseite dann bekomme. Bis jetzt keine Antwort, die müssen ja alle Codeanfragen nach und nach abarbeiten und prüfen. Dürfte also relativ knapp werden.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Mai 2015)

Cooky89 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute. Ich kapere ja nur ungern Threads von anderen, aber in diesem Fall befinde ich mich in der gleichen Situation wie gothicer2005.
> Ich stelle euch nachfolgend meine Konfiguration in Listenform und würde euch bitten, da mal drüber zu schauen und mir sagen ob/was ihr aufrüsten würdet
> 
> 16GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile
> ...


 Also, da "lohnt" sich außer der Grafikkarte keine Aufrüstung. Eine GTX 970 wäre ca 40-45% schneller als Deine GTX 680. Wenn dir das inkl. den Games die 320-350€ wert ist, kannst du also zuschlagen. Und was bei der Gelegenheit auch "nett", wäre, falls du nicht schon eine hast, wäre eine SSD für Windows - da müsstest du dann halt Windows neu installieren.


----------



## Cooky89 (27. Mai 2015)

Hi Golgomaph und Herbboy!
Mir kam eigentlich auch nur die Grafikkarte in den Sinn als ich ans Aufrüsten dachte. Bin auch ein riesen Fan der Witcher-Reihe und deswegen ist das derzeitige Paket von Nvidia schon eine Überlegung wert.

Eine SSD-Festplatte habe ich nebst einer SATA Festplatte bereits in meinem Rechenknecht. Weiß jetzt nicht genau welche, eine Samsung mit 256GB.

Dass das Angebot am 1.6. endet, wusste ich nicht vielen Dank für die Info. Aber hört sich so an als hätte ich Zeitdruck, obwohl doch noch genug Zeit bis dahin ist. Oder habe ich dich falsch verstanden Golgomaph?
LG

Kleiner Nachtrag:
Welche der beiden GPUs würdet ihr eher nehmen:

https://www.e-tec.at/frame1/details.php?art=180282
https://www.e-tec.at/frame1/details.php?art=180313


----------



## luki0710 (27. Mai 2015)

Ich würde auf die Gigabyte zurück greifen. Diese ist sehr leise Strom sparend und soll gut übertaktbar sein


----------



## Golgomaph (27. Mai 2015)

Du hast es richtig verstanden Cooky, leider endet es am 01.06., was bedeutet dass ab diesem Tag das Formular gesperrt wird, bei dem man den Code eingibt um die Spiele auf GoG freizuschalten. 

Ich habe zur GTX 970 Amp Omega Core von Zotac gegriffen, die ist auch werksseitig übertaktet und hat laut manchen Foren/Usern/Seiten eine niedrigere Wahrscheinlichkeit unter Spulenfiepen zu leiden, da kann man jetzt natürlich drüber streiten


----------



## Cooky89 (27. Mai 2015)

Achso ist das. Ich hab's eher so verstanden:

Bis 01.06. eine der ausgewählten GPUs bei einem der ausgewählten Händler kaufen, und mit dem Code der beiliegt beide Spiele übers Internet beziehen.
Ich habe vorhin schon bestellt und habe extra gleich nach der Bestellung beim Support angerufen. Die Dame hat mir versichert, dass der Code bei der Rechnung beiliegen wird und keine Verfallszeit hat.

Wäre ja auch komisch, wenn man zB am 25. Mai bestellt und aus irgendeinem Grund die Lieferung länger dauert (also nicht durch Schuld des Kunden) und die GPU dann erst am 4. Juni ankommt und man die Aktion nicht geltend machen kann.(diese Zeitpunkte sind jetz natürlich frei erfunden)

Kleiner Nachtrag, habe das hier auf der nVidia Seite gelesen:

Das Spiel ist ab dem Tag seiner Veröffentlichung durch CD Projekt Red  verfügbar (voraussichtlich 19. Mai 2015). "The Witcher® 3: Wild Hunt"  ist ab dem Tag seiner Veröffentlichung durch CD Projekt Red verfügbar  (19. Mai 2015). Dieser Termin kann von CD Projekt Red jederzeit nach  eigenem Ermessen geändert werden. Überprüfe dein GOG.com-Konto auf  Preload-Verfügbarkeit. "Batman™: Arkham Knight" ist ab dem Tag seiner  Veröffentlichung durch Warner Bros verfügbar (23. Juni 2015). Dieses  Datum kann von Warner Bros jederzeit nach eigenem Ermessen geändert  werden. Überprüfe dein Steam-Konto auf Preload-Verfügbarkeit.*Die  Promotion-Codes sind gültig bis zum 31. Juli 2015*.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Mai 2015)

Ich meine auch, dass nicht sofort mit 1.6. die Seite bzw. Eingabemöglichkeit einfach gesperrt wird.


----------



## Golgomaph (27. Mai 2015)

Hm okay, dann habe ich das anscheinend falsch verstanden, finde aber den Eintrag auch nicht mehr wo ich das gelesen hatte. 

Ich schau nochmal nach.


----------



## Cooky89 (27. Mai 2015)

Okay ganz gleich wie das mit den Codes nun abläuft, möchte ich mich an dieser Stelle bei euch bedanken, habe die Zotac bestellt und freue mich schon riesig drauf.


----------



## Golgomaph (27. Mai 2015)

Super  Habe mit meinem Irrtum bezüglich Code ja anscheinend nur Verwirrung gestiftet, trotzdem bitte schön ^^ Die AMP Omega Core? Mal schaun welche von uns beiden eher da ist  Habe gerade bei dpd gesehen, dass meine gerade in Kesseldorf eingerollt ist, leider liegt das in Frankreich .... ;D


----------



## Herbboy (27. Mai 2015)

Also, sicher bin ich nicht wegen des Codes, aber es wäre schon sehr dreist und ungewöhnlich, wenn man mit einem Kauf bis 31.5. wirbt und dann SOFORT tags drauf das ganze sperrt. Denn es ist ja logisch, dass der Kauf durch die Versanddauer in vielen Fällen etwas verzögert sein kann


----------



## Cooky89 (27. Mai 2015)

Kein Problem @Golgomaph, da wo ich herkomme sagt man so schön: Durchs reden kommen d'Leute zom 

Werde meine GPU vorrausichtlich am Montag spätestens Dienstag erhalten


----------



## Golgomaph (27. Mai 2015)

Cooky89 schrieb:


> Kein Problem @Golgomaph, da wo ich herkomme sagt man so schön: Durchs reden kommen d'Leute zom



Zufällig Bayern?


----------



## Cooky89 (27. Mai 2015)

Nicht ganz, Oberösterreich 
Unsere Dialekte sind wirklich sehr ähnlich


----------



## Golgomaph (27. Mai 2015)

Haha okay


----------

